# Any way to change the screen capture format? (.pdf)



## RPS (Nov 22, 2002)

Title


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2002)

Can you clarify your question. When you use the keyboard to make a screen capture, it usually comes out as a .pic


----------



## RPS (Nov 23, 2002)

I guess you're talking about 9, right?

Whenever I make a screenshot, it comes as a .pdf to my desktop, I'd like to change the default to let's say .jpg


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2002)

Have you checked out the ToolBox? Your utilities folder> Grab.  Grab will save the screen capture in .tiff  

If you want to change that to a jpg, use Graphic Converter (shareware - you can find it at versiontracker.com) Then you can save as and select .jpg


----------



## RPS (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks, I have Photoshop, and I just need to be able to enter the command-shift-4 code and have it in the .jpg or .gif extension.. I thought there could have been  a hack or something. Thanks!


----------



## dsnyder (Dec 19, 2002)

You could also use the Preview app to open the PDF and then save it in any number of formats.


----------



## RPS (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes... But I said I needed it to be .jpg or .gif instantly.


----------



## muadmz (Apr 22, 2009)

I have written an article regarding how to change the file format for screen capture in the iMac. Check it out! 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4920116_screen-capture-mac-os-x.html

Hope this helps


----------



## ora (Apr 22, 2009)

It might help...... but that post was 7 years ago!


----------

